# accidentally removed dvd/cd drive- help



## bar.bara

Hi,

I have accidentally removed DVD drive in safely remove hardware pop up. I was in a hurry and instead of removing my USB drive I have removed DVD drive. 

Now it is not working, it is not visible in My computer, it doesn't open, etc. I run Vista.

How do I get it back?

Thank you!


----------



## Roncharlespatton

if its not invisible did you try restarting your computer


----------



## bomberboysk

Go to device manager and see if your cd drive is installed, if not, right click the the top most thing(will be your computers name) and click Scan for hardware changes.


----------



## bar.bara

Hi,

the drive wasn't visible anywhere, I was restarting computer for several times yesterday, but nothing happened. Also the device manager didn't noticed any changes. 
But this morning when I shut my laptop on it was working like nothing happened 

So, my next question is- how to remove my dvd drive from appearing in safely remove hardware pop up.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Try replugging the drive. Is it an USB DVD Reader, right?
What Safely Remove Hardware does is preparing the hardware to be removed from the usb (don't really know what windows does when using the feature, but is better than not doing it).

EDIT: sorry i didn't read last post.


----------



## R41Z3N

Hey, yea I also want to know how to remove it because my hdd and dvd drive are all on the safety removal thing... its really annoying cause I always have to check which letter my USB Flash is "installed" to... Glad to hear its working again tho..


----------

